# Liga Undercrown



## DLtoker

Holy smoke bomb. And oily as heck. Never burned hot either. Well worth the price for only sitting in the humidor for two weeks.:amen:


----------



## peepskp

I love the smoke output on Ligas! I have yet to find anything close. Still looking tho...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

You will find that plentiful foot smoke is a hallmark of all the DE blends.


----------



## DLtoker

MDSPHOTO said:


> You will find that plentiful foot smoke is a hallmark of all the DE blends.


Im glad I have a drew estate sampler kicking around. Going to try another tonight. Delicious!


----------



## BryanV

Thanks for this, will be in my next order for sure. I was on the fence, not now!


----------



## dhodge

One of my favorite smokes just received a box of under crown flying pigs I figured I would let them rest a few weeks then crack them open


----------



## seven20sticks

Recently went to Vegas on a bachelor trip. We were in the Marquee, and I asked if I could smoke a cigar. Club server was cool with it, so I lit up a Liga Undercrown Flying Pig. Server came back like 10 minutes after I lit it and asked why's that cigar have so much smoke! LOL

These things are smoke bombs for sure!


----------



## Ethernaut05

peepskp said:


> I love the smoke output on Ligas! I have yet to find anything close. Still looking tho...


Recently had an LFD Colorado Oscuro and the smoke was as thick and chewy as it's flavor. Simply superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ethernaut05 said:


> Recently had an LFD Colorado Oscuro and the smoke was a thick and chewy as it's flavor. Simply superb!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..If you get a sec how about a little background in the intro section..

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

UBC03 said:


> Thanks..If you get a sec how about a little background in the intro section..
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes sir. It's an honor to be here; surrounded by fellow B/SoTL! Will do. Have a great week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

I may have to try one of these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

DLtoker said:


> Holy smoke bomb. And oily as heck. Never burned hot either. Well worth the price for only sitting in the humidor for two weeks.:amen:
> View attachment 51278


Undercrowns have been a go to of mine for years... Reasonably priced and every one is excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

